
Datomic: The most innovative DB you've never heard of - nwjsmith
http://augustl.com/blog/2016/datomic_the_most_innovative_db_youve_never_heard_of/
======
nickpsecurity
Great summary! Might have to check it out. Plus, even if they don't want to
grow, they could always partner with a company that handles the sales,
support, etc while cutting them a slice of licenses. Even feature creep could
be handled with a fork that the company maintains with core engineers being
consultants for occasional hard problem.

------
j-pb
Great DB, horrible license.

~~~
HillRat
Love the use of Prolog, hate the mirror-world EULA. If they haven't updated
the license from the last time I looked, it's a non-starter for any
reasonably-sized commercial entity with contract controls; there's no way in
hell it would pass review with legal, which is odd for a company that's
looking to make money off its product.

~~~
j-pb
It's actually not Prolog but Datalog. Prologs non turing complete, but with
logic consistent, little query language brother ^^.

------
finnjohnsen2
Cool, I like innovation to my CRUD life

